# Living costs...



## UK LUKE (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Hoping to get some tailored advice regarding cost of living and affordability. I am conscious my queries have been answered 1000 times in previous threads so If you don’t want to offer useful advice on this topic please do not read on – thanks.

I am a young single guy currently looking at relocating. I have an offer on the table for SGD 6k pm + quarterly bonus which will vary and I am trying to figure out affordability purely on the basic.

To give you an idea I will be looking to rent a private apartment/condo as a first choice, however please let me know if you have any other suggestions that may be more suitable? I know it is possible to rent government owned properties for cheaper & I would appreciate an indication of how to find these properties... i.e would I still go through an agent? Also am I right in saying the only downside to living in one of these properties would be the lack of swiiming pool / gym facilities?

I am also keen to establish whether my SGD 6k basic will afford me a comfortable lifestyle.. i.e taking advantage of the nightlife and experiencing everything that Singapore has to offer? Examples of costs for an average night out including food & beer & entrance to a nightclub would be appreciated.

Any information on other living costs like utilities and tv subscription would be appreciated. 

Hopefully this should give you an idea of the kind of lifestyle I want to lead in Singapore – based on this, does anyone have a recommendation for a salary that WOULD afford me all of the above?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geck (Dec 23, 2010)

3k is what the local bachelor's degree holder would earn.
If you wanna live in condo, the cheapest is around $2.5k.
Avg night out range from $50-1000.
It just depends how well you can charm the girls without using moolah haha
But the locals would surely fall for expats.
So yeah you have a great life with 6K.. it is good enough.


----------



## suzy15 (Feb 20, 2011)

*living costs*

Hi I'm new to this website and would like to know whether there is a possibility of renting a house boat in dubai instead of conventional accommodation and the costs involved.
thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Suzy - why ask in Singapore ?????


----------



## paulsimon (Feb 23, 2011)

6k is enough mate.. local ladies in Singapore really loves white expats..


----------



## benleong (Mar 3, 2011)

paulsimon said:


> 6k is enough mate.. local ladies in Singapore really loves white expats..


I'm not sure if that's a compliment or an insult to the ladies. but oh well, half of it is true anyway!:clap2:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

vicky: do you take agent fee from tenant ??


----------



## Hendri (Mar 15, 2011)

*Cost of living*

depends what type of apartment you want to rent... there is HDB Flat and private flat.


----------

